# [SOLVED] Important safety recall on 2005 Chevrolet Malibu !!!!!!!



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't know if this should go here or in Car Talk, but since there is more activity here I'll put it here.
I received a letter from Chevrolet about 2005 Chevy Malibu's today
It applys to my Malibu since the problem HAS occurred in our car, I just hope that I can make everybody who owns one aware of this.
here's what the letter says::::::::::::


Page 1


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Page 2


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I really really hope that I am the only person on this board who has this problem since I was trained in the military on how to handle things like the one described in the letter


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Important safety recall on 2005 Chevrolet Malibu !!!!!!!*

my wife has a 2007 so i guess i am safe


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Important safety recall on 2005 Chevrolet Malibu !!!!!!!*

I hope so, I'm checking on the net for any more Malibu recalls, so far I haven't found any yet.

Just the Toyota ones


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Important safety recall on 2005 Chevrolet Malibu !!!!!!!*

So your car is ok to drive but at any time the steering may fail and your wife/daughter may not be able to steer it, but don't worry if this happens after the body shop gets done with it we will happily fix the steering for free.......................:lol:

Well it makes for a good excuse "Officer I wasn't drinking it's a Malibu the electrical inputs for the steering got mixed up..........."


Ya gotta love car companies these days, they don't stop, or they have sudden acceleration. or the tires are spec'd to too low an air pressure and blowout causing roll overs, the ign switch may catch on fire or headlight switch depending on which plant it was made in:sigh:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Important safety recall on 2005 Chevrolet Malibu !!!!!!!*



wrench97 said:


> So your car is ok to drive but at any time the steering may fail and your wife/daughter may not be able to steer it, but don't worry if this happens after the body shop gets done with it we will happily fix the steering for free.......................:lol:
> 
> Well it makes for a good excuse "Officer I wasn't drinking it's a Malibu the electrical inputs for the steering got mixed up..........."
> 
> ...


Yea according to what I was told its safe to drive unless the steering goes out........well.........ain't that a given?
Wrench here's MY take on it, it goes to priority Chevrolet Saturday at 9am. until then I have stopped the painting of the Jeep tub reinstalled the seats and hung the Malibu's keys up on the wall, and told my wife " no body drives this car until its completely fixed or I sell it as junk" And trust me if it doesn't get fixed buy Chevrolet and I can't fix it, even as good of a condition as its in I WILL sell it for junk., as far as I'm concerned the $8000 loss is way better than a life of a family member or whoever is in the way when the steering quits. So for now we will be carpooling to work


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Important safety recall on 2005 Chevrolet Malibu !!!!!!!*

OK Its now Saturday we took the Malibu to priority Chevrolet in Chesapeake and they ran the VIN number only to find that the only recall notice ever put out on the car was for the sun visor, so I described to a mechanic that was working on a different Malibu with eth problem in the recall what was happening when we had the steering problem, turns out its NOT a steering problem on my end its a traction control problem, as you press hard on the gas the steering automatically stiffens up to compensate for the added power and speed, the ding on my model is a warning that the stiffening is turning on, and will only happen when I have the traction control on, because my engine has the power to overcome the steering 
he even took the time to go for a test ride with me  No check light, no warning message when this happens, just a ding and a stiff steering wheel, he asked me if we had ever had a car with traction control before, I said no, he smiled and said "welcome to the 20th century" Thanks to the people at Priority Auto Group, I now will not only purchase vehicles from them, but if I can't do it myself, it WILL go to them for maintenance and repairs also.
So for now, this thread is marked as solved


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

My wife's 2000 LeSabre had T/C, she complained that it was missing when ever she made a right hand turn when she got it, I drove it couldn't figure out what she was talking about, then I got to ride with her one day seems if you stomp on the gas and turn right the T/C makes the motor miss to cut the power to keep the wheels from spinning...................


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally I'd love to take all the modern electronics and computers out of cars, I had a 1973 Pontiac Lemans wagon that got 30 mpg, Yes 30 mpg, it had a nice 2.63 gear ration in the rear end, and a 350 that never had to use 100% of its power to move the thing, and as long as I added fluid to the power steering pump it wouldn't whine and steered under condition. Imagine if yall can a car that runs right and isn't controlled by a computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Those cars were bad for business, not much to break


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea but look how long they lasted if maintained properly by the consumer (forever). Which explains why "modern technology" replaced the "old ways" that way the manufacturer makes more money to send over seas, not here


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You do realize they said the same about these>


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, and if you notice the hole in the front bottom of the grill is capped off, meaning it now has an electric starter, which means that if my Great Grandfather was still alive he'd hate that "Piesa porcarie de tehnologia moderna"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nice catch


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Catch, what you sat that before I edited it too?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I meant the crank hole cover..............


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh....I will always look for that first, even before I see if the engine is original or modern, my Grandfather got my Great grandfathers car, and I remember trying to start it after it had been around since the late 1910's_ early 1920"s, trust me they don't start on the second revolution after 60 years anymore.

But I thought I mean good catch on the Romanian translation I had a bad word in there before I edited it out


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not trying to bump this thread but I DID find some information today, I was at the car show at the farmers market and met a man who works for a Chevrolet dealer up north, and he was asking about the Malibu since we drove it out there, he asked if I'd taken it to get the steering fixed yet and I told him about my experience that I posted in Post #6. He HIGHLY recommended that we DO NOT drive the car any more until I call customer service and threaten to contact a lawyer because my Malibu IS on a recall list and I was flat out lied to at the Chevrolet dealer. I don;t have the letter any more but I still have the car and its steadily doing the steering thing only now it does it almost every time we drive it. I have the vin number and I'm about to email Chevrolet and on Monday I AM calling customer service and I WILL also be contacting my lawyer. If Chevrolet refuses to correct this dangerous problem does anybody want to but a POS Chevrolet possibly built in Japan or China for 10k?


----------

